# plant id??



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Here it is. I got it from Ethan (fishfry) he does not know what it is. Leaf size is smaller than Ammania bonsai.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It kinda, sorta looks like a _Limnophila_. Can you show some more pics? Some that show relative size would be great.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

The mature leaves are about 1cm long max. The new leaves are half that. Only other picture I have at the time is the back of the leaf. Here it is.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I can't really say any more than what I said in my first post. It's certainly nothing I've ever seen before. 

Do you have the capacity to grow it emersed? If so, that would really help. Flowers would at least narrow down the genus.


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

Lindernia sp Indian?


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Gonzo, its not that, I have some of that too. Its really looks different than the lindernia indian. The color in the photo is pretty much how it looks.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Perhaps when you get it submersed it will tell us more about itself.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

HeyPK, it is submersed. Cavan I have only one small stem of it right now, I would like to try to grow it out a little before I even try to grow it emersed. Once I grow it out I can probably give some to a member in SFBAAPS that can grow it emersed.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

After growing this one for a while, I think that it probably isn't a _Limnophila_. It's probably the plant traded as _Bacopa sp._ 'Red', which doesn't look much like a _Bacopa_ to me. Maybe a _Rotala_. I'm going to convert some to emersed growth to see if I can flower it.

�&#8230;'� ƒAƒ‰ƒOƒAƒCƒA ƒŒƒbƒh ƒ�ƒ^ƒ‰ ƒŒƒˆƒ"ƒx�[ƒ‹ƒAƒNƒA
????


----------

